# ?...Does anyone else,..



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 8, 2009)

_I know I'm not the only one but I just want to see how many feel the same or have thought of the same thing. 



So,..does anyone else get tired of answering the same questions over :bang and :bang over? Sometimes the threads are back to back (or 2 or 3 on the same day) about the same exact thing :dead . I know the forums are used to get info, help other people out and share your experiences and what not but,...Come on! :roll: :lol: 



For those that have been here from the beginning or for years at a time with hundreds and or thousand of posts. How many of those would be repeats if you actually calculated it ? 



Even when people say,.."Oh I've done my research, have been checking and reading through the threads" for how ever long then they ask what to feed it (no matter what kind of animal it is)? Basic husbandry questions that you can find just about any where and that, should be the first things to look for before and or after (impulse) purchases.



How hard is it to go to the forums and read through some of the threads,..they even have search engines in some of'em. I know some are long but the questions are usually answered with in the first few responses. Unless its something off topic that hardly ever happens or few people have been through.



Yes each place has different people (some the same) with different experiences, suggestions and views. But when it comes down to it the census is pretty much the same.

And,..oh,...K.. there's more but I'll wait for some of the responses :lol: .

_


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 8, 2009)

There's nothing quite like care sheets and search mode. With that said, I think some of the younger types have trouble or are ignorant at how to navigate around a website. Copy and paste is a beautiful thing for those ever redundant topics.


...Jefroka


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 8, 2009)

_True,..but more often than not its a click and read process. You type in or do a search for the website or question and you click on it. More often then not you read a bit and you get your answer. If not you repeat the process, its not that hard, time consuming yes,... in some cases. Some of the info will be old so check your dates. 


I'm on the fence about the whole thing because both sides are totally understandable in some cases  . Sometimes I get tired of answering the same questions and there are other times when it just doesn't matter. You're helping out someone who needs it, just like we all did at one time or another.

Sometimes you'll see a thread or two (simple question) with no responses for days and hundreds of views (I know some of those are visitors but still). Some are bumped to try and get a response and still nothing. If I know the answer and I know others know the answer, then I wonder why it has not been answered. Which is how this came up :-D _


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 8, 2009)

I feel you have to take it easy on the newbies, especially if they're new to reptiles. Some will do the research; some will just ask questions, wanting to be spoon fed. Not all will learn from the answers. 

ThereÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢s a lot of misinformation on the internet. Many care sheets are just regurgitated from other web sites weather they are correct or not or up to date. This will only further confuse the newbie. If they make the mistake of buying from a chain pet store, the equipment theyÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢re typically sold what the store stocks, not what they need. The care advice is also many times faulty. 

Impulse purchases probably are the greatest killer of pets. Especially one that require specific care to keep them alive. Many time people lose interest and either neglect or abandon their former greatest pet they ever bought.

All we can do is hope they listen to a number of people with experience and do the right thing to keep their pets alive and well.


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 8, 2009)

i understand where you are coming from... but then again if there were not reposts then this forum would probably die...there has been so much info on the forum that really there would be nothing to talk about. Maybe just pictures being posted and what not.
robert


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Sep 8, 2009)

I like it cuz sometimes new info rears its little head


----------



## Anthony (Sep 8, 2009)

when i first decided i wanted a tegu i researched and researched then found this site and read a lot on it before joining.... after i joined i still had a million questions i posted here and i called bobby numerous times.... i think its good to get advice from people who have tegus because if u want to take great care of your tegu u cant just read a bunch of info on them and expect to know everything and give them a optimal life.... i guess what im saying is it dont bother me when people ask the same questions all the time esp if by someone answering them it helps them take better care of there tegu cause thats really what this is all about taking optimal care of our tegus


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 8, 2009)

What Dave said.. The internet is awesome for finding information fast but one of the downsides is it doesn't have to be correct. Asking on forums is nice because if one person answers and others disagree they usually chime in and you normally end up with the right answers that not only the person who asked learns but also the person(s) who answered wrong. When someone asks a question it's a good sign that they're new to the hobby or at least that aspect of it and I'd rather answer a question for the 100th time than holler at them to use search function and chance losing their interest. Some forums do these things and I don't really get it.. It's good that more people are getting involved right? With all these reptile laws that're popping up left and right we could use all the help we can get, the more the merrier! Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jolio (Sep 9, 2009)

I may be new to this site and tegu care etc, but not to other reptiles. I feel that without being able to ask my own questions in my own way and wanting to get the actual answer to my question then i'd be missing out on a whole lot of good solid experience and reccomendations.
You can easily get lost in the internet and if your not careful someone will have switched a care sheet half way through from one type to another. 
This happens a lot with savs/bosc's. The thread starts with the bosc then will go off on a tangent into white throats and black throats. each having similar needs but still different and unique at the same time.
this website wuldn't have been created if it wasn't here for people to share information and experiences, for them to help care for their animal wether it be a 'impulse' buy or a fully researched buy, or be it a rescue.

Life experience from first hand is the key to a fullfilled and stress free life. 
These animals didnt ask to be brought into our homes and be kept in a controlled environment. 

Surely if you feel like all your seeing is repition of questions then it shows a few things 
1) they cant find the information out there 
2) the information isn't there 
3) they are lazy and come straight here 
4) they found an answer but would like to know a bit more about the subject and have a conversation about it.

NB if it is that the information isn't out there or hard to find why should we penalise people for asking, when all they want is whats best for the tegu. Surely as a people who love and care for animals we are in a position to provide our experience, and not see yet another animal be mistreated and die a long and pain full death because the wrong bulb was being used, or the wrong food was being fed.

I'll bow down from my soap box now.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 9, 2009)

_Agree and all very well said,..but :-D how hard is it to check the forum home page and go through the subjects just in case someone else already asked the same question you have? Most of those threads aren't that old and the info is usually about as up to date as its gonna get. I know,..coinsidences happen where you could've been posting the same question at the same time as some one else. But no matter how you ask the question (if its already been answered that day or recently) you're pretty much goin to get the same answer. Be it copy and paste, verbatum, off the top of the noggin or what ever, its basically the same. 

I know some people don't like to, don't want to and or are just not use to doing the work and having to put in the time it takes to find the info and they would rather be spoon fed everything. Not to mention people that ask the questions then don't even take the advise. Thats a whole new thread in itself :roll: :-D .

I'm not trying to discourage anyone from asking questions,..would never do that. But like wyattroa said (keeping it about Gus') with out the repeats,...this forum (and others) wouldn't be that active. Kind of like when the Gus' go down for the year and everything slows down. Although it would also push people to talk about other things :mrgreen:. 

Some times I just don't get it,..you open a thread, read it and reply. Open another one, above it, below it, what ever, posted the same day. Different subject for the heading but you read it and its the same exact question, with the same answers,... from the same people. 

I swear there are times when I'm sitting there looking at the screen like :shock: ,...Dude, are you serious. :lol: So you can't always say the answers are hard to find when they're right there in front of you._


----------



## mudshake (Oct 13, 2009)

sometimes i am tired of answering of the same topic, but i make it to the point that i not duplicating my post or not answering the same question..


----------

